# Whats the longest its taken you to plot reset?



## mayorofparadise (Apr 7, 2015)

Am currently plot resetting to put Julian in a good spot, its taken me 5 hours now....

Am just curious to see how long its taken you to find the perfect spot?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

3 Days for Stitches, 2 days for Kid Cat. I was patient enough for Stitches, and I sorta gave up on plot resetting for Kid Cat in the right spot I wanted him at and just go with a new Spot.

At the end, it was all worth it!


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 7, 2015)

So far in my new town for Vesta it took nearly 12 hours, not done all in one sitting I might add, and after awhile I just gave up because I was sick of plotting her (I dont really like where she is but its not too big of a deal). Stitches took 6 hours of him either being near the spot where I wanted him, or her was all the way on the other side of town. 

Im not too picky, but they always seem to want to put their house right in front of a building or right on top of someone elses house @_@;


----------



## Hipster (Apr 7, 2015)

A whole day. I've settled for areas though.. only because the villagers keep staying around the areas I don't want them to be


----------



## matcha (Apr 7, 2015)

almost a week? it was wasted bc they didn't end up plotting in the right spot.


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 7, 2015)

For me... it usually goes like this:

First reset: I'm going to get --- in this exact location, no matter how lon it takes!

After 10 resets: Well.. I mean, anywhere in that general area is fine

After 20 resets: I mean... anywhere O.K is good enough i guess?

After 45 resets: **** it, **** ACNL, **** life


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Took me two hours for Fauna but it was so worth it.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 8, 2015)

I think it took more than 4 hours for Lucky and even then I settled for a spot slightly off where I wanted him exactly.


----------



## P.K. (Apr 8, 2015)

5 days for Ankha and Lopez


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 8, 2015)

If it's one particular animal usually within the hour, but if is different character seeking that could split into days...or endless seeming house if the possibilities are large for who may show up, example villager number nine totally random. I try to find someone to fill that unless can stick it out. In the old camp resetting days would search for hourse if there was a good ratio going.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

To plot reset Filbert it took me ten minutes. For Pango it took 2 days. Plot resetting is so annoying! A trick I like to use is: Place a PWP where you don't want the plot to be, it really helps in the long run. Once I had a villager that kept wanting to go in the exact same spot about thirty times until I placed a PWP.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your reply <3 Its taken me 2 days now but am finally happy where hes putting his house


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 10, 2015)

Longest I've done was about 45min lol, ugh


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 11, 2015)

My longest was 7 hours straight which was like, 85 resets counting. It was for Fang.


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Like 15 minutes.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 11, 2015)

I actually haven't reset my Animal Crossing New Leaf yet, I like my file still.


----------



## nintendoanna (Apr 11, 2015)

Francine took me about 45 minutes.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 11, 2015)

Colton took me four hours D:<


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 11, 2015)

two weeks of constant resetting for dotty.
I lost my sanity.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 12, 2015)

Not sure about the actual length of time, but probably like... I dunno, 8-10 resets before I got it. I've thankfully been super lucky with resetting.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 13, 2015)

It took me 3-4 hours to plot reset for Tia and I ended up just saying to hell with it because I got annoyed


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe about 30 minutes or so.I had pwps in most spot so it made it very limited, and all the other villagers basically got good spots on the first or 2nd try so it got down tohave very limited placed to place houses ;-;


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 14, 2015)

If it takes me more than a few hours I just give up and let them plot where they aren't ruining my paths. I hate it when they're like 1 or 2 spaces away from where I want them to be -.-


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

i dont plot reset but i did do it once for marina oops it was like 30 minutes and im glad i did because if i didnt it would have been on all my hybrids cry


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 16, 2015)

A day and a half for Molly until I gave up and put her in another spot.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

0 hours because I don't give a damn where villagers place their houses


----------

